# [SOLVED] Windows won't boot after running Avast boot time scan -



## sevep (Dec 30, 2008)

After running a Avast boot time scan on a Aspire 7530 running Windows 7, the laptop is stuck in a startup repair loop which cant be fixed. Cannot get into safe mode either. 

Problem details from the failed startup repair - OsVersionMismatch.
Recovery options using the windows installation disk gave me an error I was using a version of recovery tools that was not compatible with my version of Windows. 

Using the command prompt I have tried chkdsk /r but it says the disc is write protected.

Next I ran diskpart and cleared the write protection on C drive

Tried chkdsk /r again - this is what I got...

X:\Sources>chkdsk r/
The type of file system is NTFS
Cannot lock the current drive
Windows cannot run disk checking on this volume because it is write protected. 

The problem details from the failed startup repair read as follows.

Problem signature:
Problem event name: StartupRepairOffline
Problem signature01: 0.0.0.0
Problem signature02: 6.1.7600.16385
Problem signature03: unknown
Problem signature04: 36
Problem signature05: AutoFailover
Problem signature06: 1
Problem signature07: OsVersionMismatch
OS Version 6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
LocalID 1033

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## sevep (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Windows won't boot after running Avast boot time scan -*

bump.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Windows won't boot after running Avast boot time scan -*

Which disk did you use? Which Version of Windows 7 do you have 64bit or 32bit? You can only use a 32bit repair disk if you have Windows 7 32bit and visa versa.


----------



## sevep (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Windows won't boot after running Avast boot time scan -*

Thanks for your reply.

The results I've posted were from a Vista installation 32 bit disk. The startup repair detected win 7 OS, but the laptop originally ran Vista so I'm guessing the laptop is a few years old now.

I'd already tried repairing the laptop using a win7 repair disk I made from another laptop, a 32 bit Advent laptop.

I've since noticed on the laptop CPU sticker (AMD Turion X2) the number "64" so I made a 64 bit repair disk (Advent version) but got much the same results which I've included below.

I can get to the command prompt, notepad and ChkDsk options if that's any help.

I also ran a windows memory test and it passed. I'm now trying the same test using Memtest just in case.

Problem signature:
Problem event name: StartupRepairOffline
Problem signature01: 0.0.0.0
Problem signature02: 6.1.7600.16385
Problem signature03: unknown
Problem signature04: 30
Problem signature05: External Media
Problem signature06: 1
Problem signature07: OsVersionMismatch
OS Version 6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
LocalID 1033


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Windows won't boot after running Avast boot time scan -*

From the Repair option command prompt try running

chkdsk /r

also the repair options including System Restore


----------



## sevep (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Windows won't boot after running Avast boot time scan -*

Thanks for getting back to me.

Running chkdsk /r from the command prompt....

_"The type of the file system is NTFS.

Cannot lock current drive.

Windows cannot run disk checking on this volume because it is write protected"
_

And from System Restore.... 

_"No restore points have been created on your computer system drive"_


----------



## sevep (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Windows won't boot after running Avast boot time scan -*

bump.


----------



## sevep (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Windows won't boot after running Avast boot time scan -*

Anymore suggestions please?
I have up to date backups and all the installation discs, so re-installing Vista is an option I have if all else fails - however, I would really like to know what the root of the problem is or at least get some idea to what's happened to my operating system (if it still exists!) before resorting to this. 
Thank you.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows won't boot after running Avast boot time scan -*

Hi, I am confused by this post. Do you have windows Seven? Are you accessing the RE (repair your computer) from a seven OS disk...What has Vista to do with this?

If you run the cmd chkdsk/r from the x sources prompt you are trying to do a chkdsk on the RE VM Ram drive this is not going to effect your OS drive at all.

Why would you run diskpart? Makes no sense at all the Ram drive is meant to be read only by design.

Are you able to boot to the RE (repair your computer) using a seven OS disk, if so first try a "Startup repair" if this fails you can try a chkdsk. I would only run with the "F" parameter at this stage. Select command prompt at the x sources prompt type:-

chkdsk C:/f (press enter) After this restart your computer.


----------



## sevep (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Windows won't boot after running Avast boot time scan -*

Hi jenae,

Thanks for posting :smile:




jenae said:


> Hi, I am confused by this post. Do you have windows Seven? Are you accessing the RE (repair your computer) from a seven OS disk...What has Vista to do with this?
> 
> I have W7 installed on this laptop, but at the start of the repair attempt I did not have a W7 OS disk, so I used a Vista installation disc to get to the command line.
> 
> ...


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows won't boot after running Avast boot time scan -*

Hi, the volume should not be in use, this is in RE isn't it? You are typing this from cmd prompt x sources?

Repeat the process and at cmd prompt "X sources>" type:-

bcdedit | find "osdevice" (press enter) type exactly as here.

Should return:-

osdevice partition X: (where X: is the drive letter)

Change your chkdsk drive letter to whatever this cmd returns.


----------



## sevep (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Windows won't boot after running Avast boot time scan -*

Hi jenae,

I can't get this command to run, have I made a typo?

FYI I thought I'd let you know that I'm using a W7 recovery disk to access the RE and not the W7 OS disk.

This is the recovery disk Windows prompts you to prepare when you setup a new PC for the first time. Would this make any difference to the test results? 

Thanks again.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows won't boot after running Avast boot time scan -*

Hi, 



> After entering the F parameter I got the following message
> 
> Chkdsk cannot run because the volume is in use by another process. Chkdsk may run if this volume is dismounted first.
> ALL OPEN HANDLES TO THIS VOLUME WOULD THEN BE INVALID.
> ...


Press Y.


----------



## sevep (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Windows won't boot after running Avast boot time scan -*

Hi jenae,
The chkdsk "f" completed.
I rebooted the laptop, the recovery program ran, the laptop did not boot into windows. 
Thanks for your help so far :smile:


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Windows won't boot after running Avast boot time scan -*

Go back to the Windows 7 RE (Using the repair disk)
Go back to Command Prompt
type in


```
CHKDSK C: /R
```


----------



## sevep (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Windows won't boot after running Avast boot time scan -*

Hi,
No luck I'm afraid, still stuck in a startup repair loop and the laptop won't boot.


----------



## sevep (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Windows won't boot after running Avast boot time scan -*

bump.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows won't boot after running Avast boot time scan -*

Download the ISO image for* Seatools *in my signature. Burn the image to CD using *IMGBurn *also in my signature. Boot off of the newly created CD in the troubled computer and run the Short and the Long tests on the drive. This may solve your problem, but if either test fails, the HDD needs to be Replaced.


----------



## sevep (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Windows won't boot after running Avast boot time scan -*

Hi,

I ran SeaTools but it did not detect a HD, what does this message mean please? 

The picture attached is the SeaTools log file from the command line using the W7 recovery disc. 

Log direct from the SeaTools program :
Volume in drive C is TURBODSK
File not found


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows won't boot after running Avast boot time scan -*

Download *Drive Fitness* from my signature. Burn with *IMGBurn* and boot off of that disc.


----------



## sevep (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Windows won't boot after running Avast boot time scan -*

Seems to be stuck on the first screen?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows won't boot after running Avast boot time scan -*

It looks like the HDD has failed. If you need more proof, you can remove the HDD and attach it to another computer via USB Adapter or put it in a* USB Enclosure*, see if it spins up (hums, vibrates) attach it to the working computer and see if you can run those tests on it.


----------



## sevep (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Windows won't boot after running Avast boot time scan -*

Hi,
Here's the results after attaching the HDD to another laptop using a USB enclosure.
On "power on" the HDD spins up and sounds normal.
Picture 1 - HDD in explorer
Picture 2 - Drive Fitness would not load on the laptop?
Picture 3 - SeaTools is seeing the drive on the laptop but not the HDD from the enclosure, just to confirm the HDD in the enclosure was switched on and spinning before running both tests. 
Suspect HDD is a WD2500BEVT manufactured 27.8.2008
Thank you.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows won't boot after running Avast boot time scan -*

You can backup all your files to another HDD that you want to keep, the drive needs to be replaced.


----------



## sevep (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Windows won't boot after running Avast boot time scan -*

Oh dear, I tried opening the user folder but it could not read the data that was in there - I guess you won't be surprised to hear that! 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows won't boot after running Avast boot time scan -*

You can try to recover your files, by using the free TestDisk program. I have had the best luck with GetDataback. You will need another drive of the same size or larger to restore your files to.


----------



## sevep (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Windows won't boot after running Avast boot time scan -*

The TeskDisk repair worked and I was able to read and transfer the user files to another HD :smile: 
Would it be possible to repair the OS now? 
Thank you.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows won't boot after running Avast boot time scan -*



> if either test fails, the HDD needs to be Replaced.....It looks like the HDD has failed.... the drive needs to be replaced.


Count your blessings and Feel lucky that you were able to retrieve your files. Half the time you don't. You will need to replace the HDD and install Windows from a Recovery CD or retail DVD.


----------



## sevep (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Windows won't boot after running Avast boot time scan -*

OK, thanks for the diagnosis, a new hard drive it is then. Thanks for your patience and to everyone who contributed to this thread.


----------



## oldguy63 (Jul 17, 2013)

COMMENT on similar problem with AVAST boot-time scan on Windows 7. On a fully updated Windows 7 (x64) computer, with an ASUS P8Z68-Vpro motherboard, ran the current AVAST boot-time scan as a precaution. System rebooted, computer screen went black, disk activity started; after about 2 hours, disk activity was down to about one quick flash every one to two minutes. I hit the computer's reset button. Then the same problems as noted in this thread started up. Windows would not boot. Windows automatically moved me to Startup Repair. Its automatic fixes all reported that the system could not be automatically repaired. It did let me try to go back to various checkpoints. None of about 4 or 5 recent checkpoints would install. My SOLUTION was to give up, do a full C drive recovery with ACRONIS BACKUP using an external copy of the C drive made about 3 weeks ago. As near as I can tell, the computer did not have any viruses of any sort; it was current on the Windows Updates, had passed the full-system AVAST virus scan, and the Trenddata quick scan. I will do some more diagnostics on the hard drive, but don't expect to find anything wrong. For now I will avoid the AVAST boot-time scan - even though in searching other forums, other people do not seem to have problems with it.


----------

